# Barking while playing



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have a question regarding my V barking at other dogs when they are playing. Every night when I take him to the dog park he barks at other dogs while playing. Sometimes he barks at two dogs that are playing together, sometimes he is chasing a dog and barking at him, and other times he will go up to a dog and bark to get him/her to start playing.

I really don't like this behavior because it gets other owner's on edge thinking he is an aggressive dog. Also, it is very hard to get him to stop (especially when he is chasing the dogs) and I end up running after him around the park looking like a horrible owner. 

When I stop Bauer from this behavior I make him sit or lay by me until he calms down hoping that he won't do it again. But it never fails, the next night he does exactly the same thing.

Does anyone have any suggestions to stop this behavior or experience with their V doing the same thing? Thanks!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You could put an electronic bark collar on him.
It doesn't seem fair to me though. He's just doing what comes naturally, and will probably outgrow it if he's still young.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like it is really a problem with the other owners rather than with Bauer. Unless the barking is accompanied by raised hackles and other aggressive body language he is probably just into noisy play. A friend of mine had similar problems with her German shepherd who would race up to other dogs and bark at them to get them to play and she was often accessed of having an aggressive dog but diva was just lovely.

Also, I found out the hard way that chAsing after your dog just makes him run faster cause he thinks it's chasey. Running away from him works better (although you look a bit silly sometimes).

Sorry, I have no helpful advice :-\


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

CHILLI IS EXACTLY THE SAME... THE NOISIEST DOG IN THE PARK... I ASKED FEW PEOPLE AND THEY CONFIRMED THAT V's COMING FROM THE SHOW LINES ARE NOISY, AND THE WORKING LINES ARE MUCH quieter ...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper almost never barked until recently. : I guess you need to decide if it is acceptable behavior. At a park and playing with other dogs; I would say yes it is acceptable. Assuming his tail is wagging and he is being playfull. I have a shock collar for Copper, but almost never use it. One beep or two and he knows the activity in which he is engaged is not acceptable. He knows that if it goes on for much longer, he will be shocked. The collar most certainly works, but use it sparingly.


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

I think barking when playing is just normal dog behaviour, as annoying as it is! We used to have a puppy from up the road come stay in our backyard two days a week while we were at work, so our V and the pup could play all day. They loved it and so did we, cause our V would finally be tired for once when we got home! But our neighbours ended up complaining that the pups barked too much whilst playing together and we had to end the play dates. It was really disappointing


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and information. Last night at the park he actually didn't bark at all while playing (go figure). I hope it's something that he will grow out of (he's only a year and a half). Thanks again!


----------

